# The Bridge - Season 3



## Brian G Turner (Nov 21, 2015)

Season 3 of The Bridge begins tonight:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03bnc34

The first season is a standout classic, and I reviewed that here:
https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/546984/

Season 2 started a bit wobbly before it got into stride - you can find a recap of that on the BBC website here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p038jlbb

Will be interesting to see how the writers manage to hold together a season 3 after what's happened, let alone considering the standard they've already set for themselves.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 21, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Will be interesting to see how the writers manage to hold together a season 3 after what's happened, let alone considering the standard they've already set for themselves.



Most definitely.

I'm utterly hooked on both The Bridge and The Killing but I won't be watching tonight. I'll be waiting until I add these to my DVD collection when it becomes available. I've still got season three to get through on The Killing so I've got plenty to keep going in the meantime.

Nordic Noir...You gotta love it


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 21, 2015)

Watched both prior series. It's the only Scandi-drama I watch, but it is a bit irksome and perplexing that they double-shot the episodes.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 4, 2015)

Watched the first episode and really enjoyed it - good to see the season getting back to basics with a strong murder-mystery, rather than struggling to do bigger as they did with season 2.

I'm sure more than a few people would have noted a connected to the French detective series _Witnesses _with the arrangement of the family around the table...



Spoiler



I was really hoping that Hanne would be Saga's partner in the series. An older woman main character - great stuff, challenging the norm! Alas, as soon as Hanne tried to open the son's cabin I knew it would be booby-trapped. Then, even though there's a clear theme of gender issues, the producers went for the predictable step of pairing Saga up with a handsome young man to sex things up with the show...

Oh, btw, I'm immediately looking for a suspect. Who would have had access to mannequins? Someone in retail. And there's one character who might fit that profile already introduced - the one-night lover Saga's new male partner had... 

I'm sure I'm just clutching at straws here.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 5, 2015)

Must admit, I would've preferred that as well.

Liking the way the story's going, however. I just wish the BBC wouldn't double shot it. There are only 10 episodes, why not show one at once instead of giving us a quintet of two hours each?


----------



## Bugg (Dec 9, 2015)

I always watch the first episode when it's on each Saturday, then record the second episode and watch it on Sunday


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2015)

Watched episode 2 and the story is still going strong - keeping everything tight and tense. Very atmospheric, good pace, and the characters are all working very well. 

This is all very much back on form to season 1, as one of the best detective/thriller shows on TV.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 14, 2015)

The Russian Roulette scene in episode 3 was intense - superb acting all round.

EDIT: And the reveal at the end of episode 4 was astonishing.


----------



## Bugg (Dec 14, 2015)

Episode 8 was superb!



Spoiler



They're really putting poor Saga through it this season


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 14, 2015)

The ending to 8 was very good. Misery was being doled out like confetti at a wedding.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2015)

Just finished episode 6 - things are really hotting up nicely.



Spoiler



It looks as though Sega is going to end up framed for her mother's death - but that her new partner will exonerate her before the process goes too far. He has already proven himself to have an eye for detail that everyone misses - something demonstrated by comparison to the pathologist who missed the burn marks. This may additionally lead Saga's partner to discover that Saga's sister never killed herself, but was instead killed by the victim. I guess he'll end up pulling the case notes out on the sister's case after Saga is formally charged.



Also, really love the emotional and psychological development of the male lead (whose name I currently forget!!).


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 21, 2015)

I shan't spoil anything, but one suspects you'll enjoy the emotional/psychological aspect even more going on.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 21, 2015)

The strength of the acting, especially Saga, is incredible.


----------



## StuartBurchell (Dec 21, 2015)

Spoilers, just in case you 'taped' the episodes but haven't got around to watching them yet.

Liked season one, didn't get into season two, enjoyed this season.



Spoiler



Suspected the bad guy ever since he survived one of the murders.



Damn it, no preview option...

EDIT: Doesn't matter, it worked.


----------



## Bugg (Dec 22, 2015)

Re the final episode:



Spoiler



Henryk finding out about Alice, then Saga realising that he was using narcotics, and the conflict in her after what happened with Martin . . .

. . . and after all that the scene at the railway tracks tore me up completely


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 22, 2015)

My copy of season 3 on DVD  has just arrived. Looks like it'll be a Bridge binge for me over Christmas


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 22, 2015)

Finished season 3 - powerful stuff, with a surprising amount of focus on the characters at the end. That train scene...

And a good base for a season 4. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bugg (Dec 22, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> That train scene...



Don't, you'll start me off again


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 23, 2015)

If there is a fourth series. I'm not sure that's been confirmed.

The train scene was intense. But was it as intense as the loan repayment scheme scene from several episodes earlier?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Dec 23, 2015)

Seems i stumbled across the scandinoir thriller fan site.
need i recommend borgen,Jordskott?


----------



## Bugg (Dec 23, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> The train scene was intense. But was it as intense as the loan repayment scheme scene from several episodes earlier?



Yes, I'd say so.  And more, for me, because it involved characters I really care about.

Re a 4th season:



Spoiler



Sofia Helin said she felt she'd gone so deeply into Saga's character this season that they would have to come up with something extra special if there was to be another.

ETA: thought I should spoilerise this bit so it doesn't ruin the train scene for anyone who hasn't seen it, knowing that Saga lives.



Season 3 left so much unanswered, they have to make one more, surely?


----------



## mosaix (Dec 23, 2015)

Bugg said:


> Season 3 left so much unanswered, they have to make one more, surely?



Sincerely hope so.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 26, 2015)

Just finished my Bridge DVD pig-out on Season 3. It's so ironic (and so well scripted) that a character who lacks the ability to empathise with others has me caring so much about what happens to her. 

If they don't make a Season 4, I'll be gutted and will have a good mind to  go to the Danish and Swedish embassies to stage a protest.

On a lighter note, I'm always amazed how many similarities in language there are between words used in Scotland and Scandinavia. One I picked up this time around was the Swedish for good (bra). In Scotland, we often saw braw (as in _it's a braw bricht moonlit nicht the nicht)_


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxbat, there can sometimes be strange linguistic overlaps. I forget where, alas, but I saw a video about dialect in a US region that was quite remote and mountainous, and recognised several of the terms. 

Of course, in Yorkshire some of the slang (I don't know lots because I'm not from the properly rural bits) dates from Viking times. Kecks [trousers] might, and lekking/laking [playing] does.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 26, 2015)

Keks is a word used here too but more common is breeks or troosers (breeks may be related to the Dutch broek). 

I've often visited friends in Orkney and there is a massively strong Scandinavian influence there. It's not unusual to find  women called Helga. There is also a place in Stromness called Hellihole Road which is derived from the old Norse word heilagr (holy) so it's probably not surprising that I keep hearing familiar words in  series like The Bridge and The Killing. 

And for anybody reading this that enjoys computer RPGs, Orkney is the home of the real Skara Brae (a name made famous in The Bard's Tale)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 26, 2015)

I did know that The Bard's Tale is (loosely) set in the Orkneys. 'tis a fine game.


----------



## Heather Myst (Jan 24, 2016)

I just recently discovered this amazing series. The first two seasons were so good and these people know how to end a season with a bang. I can't wait until season three is available in the US.

Saga is such a great character and the scene where she tells Martin that she only had one friend was heart breaking. I though The Killing was excellent but I think I like The Bridge even more.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 24, 2016)

Never seen The Killing (or any other Scandi-drama), but the third series of The Bridge won't disappoint you. (Well, I don't think it will).


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 24, 2016)

The Killing is definitely worth watching. Also, Shetland - or as I prefer to call it _Teuchter Taggart _is worthy of a viewing. My description might not be technically accurate...maybe _Shetlander Sherlock_?  

Anyway, it has a Nordic feel - which shouldn't come as any surprise given the setting - and its plots are quite convoluted.


----------



## Bugg (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, The Killing is very good indeed, particularly the first season.


----------



## Heather Myst (Jan 30, 2016)

I was able to see the first three episodes of Season 3 that were posted online with English subtitles and now I am dying to see where the story goes from here. Unfortunately YouTube only had the first three episodes in English.


----------



## Heather Myst (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm chipping away at season three. So far I have found the first four episodes with English subtitles online and the show is amazing.


----------



## Heather Myst (Apr 10, 2016)

Well I was able to finish off season three and it was excellent. I think I will re-watch Luther before the new Orphan Black series begins this week.


----------



## Bugg (Apr 30, 2018)

Season 4 finally arrives on BBC2 at 9pm on Friday 11th May.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm mildly surprised there is another series. Glad, though. What time's it on, and are they pointlessly double-shotting it again?


----------



## Heather Myst (May 5, 2018)

Season four will not disappoint. It is loaded with action and twists. Foxbat is correct that they have done a great job of making me care about what happens to Saga. Henrik and Saga are going to give you a great ride this season. It left me praying for a season five.

This show is so good that I don't even know that it is subtitled anymore. Please do yourself a favor and treat yourself to this gem.


----------



## mosaix (May 5, 2018)

Just re-watched season three. We saw it originally so long ago that we could barely remember anything that happened. Excellent, script, dialogue, plot and acting.


----------



## Bugg (Jul 1, 2018)

Watched the final episode last night.  Although I thought season 4 suffered from having two fewer episodes (which left it feeling a little rushed, imo) it still left me with a lump in my throat.


----------

